# Test cyp and pct



## paleolift78

Hey guys. I was planning on doing a test cycle in the near future. I wanted your guys opinion on this basic simple cycle of test only. I heard test only should be run 10-15 weeks. 

I decided to go with 
12wk- 500mg/wk

I have heard HCG helps immensely. I don't think my source can get HCG but i have heard nothing but good reviews from HCGenerate. I have read threads where people take this pct and feel great as well. So i am trying to figure out what AI i would need. 

I figured 500mg/wk test cyp on week 10 start putting in HCGenerate and then Clomid for pct 2 weeks after last pin injection. Is this something that would work? I just want to make sure i can keep most of the gains possible after cycle. And i don't screw up my testes. 

Opinions please.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Use an AI like adex or aromasin throughout the cycle from day one unless you know from previous bloodwork you don't need an AI. 

You should run cyp longer than 10wks. 12 would be my minimum. 

Pct should be 14-18days after last injection unless running really high doses. Pct should be nolva and clomid. 

Hcgenerate is NOT HCG. The two don't even compare. Get real HCG


----------



## paleolift78

Docd187123 said:


> Use an AI like adex or aromasin throughout the cycle from day one unless you know from previous bloodwork you don't need an AI.
> 
> You should run cyp longer than 10wks. 12 would be my minimum.
> 
> Pct should be 14-18days after last injection unless running really high doses. Pct should be nolva and clomid.
> 
> Hcgenerate is NOT HCG. The two don't even compare. Get real HCG



Thanks Doc will keep that in mind. Will make sure everything is in check before i do start. HCG is hard to find though


----------



## DocDePanda187123

paleolift78 said:


> Thanks Doc will keep that in mind. Will make sure everything is in check before i do start. HCG is hard to find though



It may be hard to find but it's benefits can't be overstated.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Agree with Doc. You can get brand pregnyl online from overseas fairly easily (not so easy as other compounds IMO). You need to be educated in how to run HCG though before you start pinning it sub q. HCG like test or any Test base will aromatize (convert to estrogen) and DHT over the length of the cycle, some are more prone to others and may not need ancillary support compounds like aromasin, adex, propecia etc. You best have an Ai on hand, I prefer aromasin because its a suicide inhibitor unlike nolva (simply it eliminates the estrogen completely whereas nolva will suppress it temporarily causing a rebound which you don't want) Also you need to get your dosages planned out and adjust them to how your body responds, more is not necessarily better. I tried to attach my 2nd cycle above but I'm not sure if it uploaded.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Also you can look into running aromasin throughout cycle and into pct possibly instead of nolva (always run clomid) during pct. It tends to work just as well if not better from what I've discovered. Aromasin is less harsh on your lipid profile and does a much better job at lowering your SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin), a protein in you blood that binds to your free testosterone causing it to become inactive. The lower your SHBG the more free test you have for your body to use, meaning the more muscle mass you can potentially keep post cycle when your hormones are fluctuating. (Dosages should never go too high with aromasin as it is more powerful; inhibiting estrogen roughly 85% when high blood/plasma conc. reached, you don't want to eliminate your estrogen entirely!)

As for pct you can also run natural testboosters on top, like D-aspartic Acid, Trib terrist, BCAA's etc. And its important to note if your taking any oral anabolics to run liver support supps like Liv. 52 and TUDCA. Which is what I ran throughout my cycle with the var.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

BiologicalChemist said:


> View attachment 822
> 
> 
> Agree with Doc. You can get brand pregnyl online from overseas fairly easily (not so easy as other compounds IMO). You need to be educated in how to run HCG though before you start pinning it sub q. HCG like test or any Test base will aromatize (convert to estrogen) and DHT over the length of the cycle, some are more prone to others and may not need ancillary support compounds like aromasin, adex, propecia etc. You best have an Ai on hand, I prefer aromasin because its a suicide inhibitor unlike nolva (simply it eliminates the estrogen completely whereas nolva will suppress it temporarily causing a rebound which you don't want) Also you need to get your dosages planned out and adjust them to how your body responds, more is not necessarily better. I tried to attach my 2nd cycle above but I'm not sure if it uploaded.



BioChemist, are you confusing adex and nolva here? Nolva isn't an AI and can't really be compared to aromasin. Arimidex will make a butter better candidate for comparison as bit are AI's. 



BiologicalChemist said:


> Also you can look into running aromasin throughout cycle and into pct possibly instead of nolva (always run clomid) during pct. It tends to work just as well if not better from what I've discovered. Aromasin is less harsh on your lipid profile and does a much better job at lowering your SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin), a protein in you blood that binds to your free testosterone causing it to become inactive. The lower your SHBG the more free test you have for your body to use, meaning the more muscle mass you can potentially keep post cycle when your hormones are fluctuating. (Dosages should never go too high with aromasin as it is more powerful; inhibiting estrogen roughly 85% when high blood/plasma conc. reached, you don't want to eliminate your estrogen entirely!)
> 
> As for pct you can also run natural testboosters on top, like D-aspartic Acid, Trib terrist, BCAA's etc. And its important to note if your taking any oral anabolics to run liver support supps like Liv. 52 and TUDCA. Which is what I ran throughout my cycle with the var.



Arimidex and letro are actually more powerful than aromasin. Aromasin is the weakest of the common AI's.

I'm not sure what trib terrist and BCAA's will do for PCT or aromasin for that matter.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Doc. I never said aromasin was the strongest of the ai's I didn't make it clear, I like aromasin out of the ai's. Letro I use as a backup incase any gyno broke out (unnecessary with aromasin on hand but I'm a safety freak) Letro nukes estrogen but its too strong for my cycles. Personally never tried adex but have heard many good things. And no not adex and nolva confusion although now that I read what I wrote I was not clear either..Nolva, a selective estrogen receptor modulator (SERM) compounds that "bind" with estrogen receptors and exhibit estrogen action in some tissues and anti-estrogen action in other tissues while stimulating LH (main difference from serm vs ai). This is a temporary blockage and I've noticed once stopping nolva/clomid alone with no ai's the re-bound effect occurs (in some people more than others like always). But Running your clomid higher dosage for longer periods along with a mild dosage of ai (aromasin) provides a better combo than running nolva and clomid alone because it prevents any rebound effect of estrogen when finished with pct by actually preventing estrogen conversion vs the receptor blockage and lowering SHBG effectively. I mean you could mix and match nolva/aromasin, clomid/aromasin, clomid/nolva/ w.e you prefer I didn't mean to confuse anyone! This is just what worked to help me feel a smoother recovery. I know and ai isn't typically used during pct by most but you should try it (always use clomid to LH FSH). As for Natural test boosters and BCAA's..simply preference to maximize recovery although I think supplementation in proper moderation should be a given addition to any cycle or serious bodybuilder. amino acids are the basic building blocks of all protein in the human body, including the enzymes that allow all of the biological binding mechanisms to occur and function properly, they are essential for anyone putting themselves under the amount of stress a serious bodybuilder does to be at their maximum potential..IMO, respectfully (And of course supplementing your already properly balanced diet).


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice post bio. U seem very intelligent.


----------



## Live2Train

I like Adex much better than Stane.  I had some pretty bad flare ups while on Stane, and once I switched over to Adex it got much better.  I still have soreness and a little swelling in the nips, but I'm a sensitive mfer to gear.  I'm only on 160 mg of Test Cyp and 40 mg of Var at the moment.  I know guys who can run 1000 mg of Test with Tren and dbol and still not get any form of gyno.  I guess they are the lucky ones.  By the way the only reason I do so little test is because I'm on HRT.  I had the var at 80 and even 100 mgs per day, but I didn't like the way I felt.  Once I dropped it down to 40, my mood was much better.  This shit is a science and shouldn't be taken lightly as it is by most who choose to use.  Different compounds work different for other individuals so as it's nice to share your knowledge and stories, it may be a whole different experience for someone on the same gear.  I try and tell the fools at my gym to run Nolva and Clomid for PCT, but they always say they heard Clomid is a waste of money and not needed.  They must have gotten that idea from a cracker jack box.  They are the ones who lose most of their gains and wonder why.  LOL!  Take care my friends.


----------



## lemonkeith

Can tell he knows his shit from his arms lol


----------



## Ccast2393

What doses of clomid and nolva should I do with a 12 week cycle of test Cyp 250

Doses 1cc twice a week


----------



## Fitzy

BiologicalChemist said:


> View attachment 822
> 
> 
> Agree with Doc. You can get brand pregnyl online from overseas fairly easily (not so easy as other compounds IMO). You need to be educated in how to run HCG though before you start pinning it sub q. HCG like test or any Test base will aromatize (convert to estrogen) and DHT over the length of the cycle, some are more prone to others and may not need ancillary support compounds like aromasin, adex, propecia etc. You best have an Ai on hand, I prefer aromasin because its a suicide inhibitor unlike nolva (simply it eliminates the estrogen completely whereas nolva will suppress it temporarily causing a rebound which you don't want) Also you need to get your dosages planned out and adjust them to how your body responds, more is not necessarily better. I tried to attach my 2nd cycle above but I'm not sure if it uploaded.



So, with this cycle you posted, what would happen to your libido?


----------



## TLift

Ccast2393 said:


> What doses of clomid and nolva should I do with a 12 week cycle of test Cyp 250
> 
> Doses 1cc twice a week



Same as you would any other cycle, you're shutting yourself down completely no matter what dosage you do.. Minus-well bump it up to 400-500 a week!


----------



## TrickWilliams

TLift said:


> Same as you would any other cycle, you're shutting yourself down completely no matter what dosage you do.. Minus-well bump it up to 400-500 a week!



Threads pretty old. Why don't you head over to the New Member section and introduce yourself to the forum.


----------



## Ironcrusher

Test cyp was a good start for me. I like to maintain 215 and it does the trick. 12 weeks of Clomid for PCT had to work for me because that's all I could get my hands on. Bloodwork was good throughout.


----------



## Grejbgik

On trt 400mg of cyp a month will i need a pct?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Grejbgik said:


> On trt 400mg of cyp a month will i need a pct?


Why would u need pct if your on trt?


----------



## JuiceTrain

Bro Bundy said:


> Why would u need pct if your on trt?



Cuz he some lil kid doing research for his dad


----------



## Dan.F

Learning and take some advice. Thank you all, bro.


----------



## TRUSTNME

Your doctor should of prescribed anastrozole if this for TRT. Some will do this after checking your blood work if your estrogen levels are two high.  Usually .05 E3D or varies from patient to patient.  If your family doctor wrote script, some times you have to request it because they have no clue.  The doctor can research drug and it will advise him.  Good luck.


----------



## TylerM1992

I seriously hate to hijack this thread but my question is in line with the topic and I would love to pick BiologicalChemist's brain for a moment. I know vets hate when new guys come in acting like they know their shit, so I'm going to both avoid that and coming off like that.

Im 26 years old, 208lbs at 5'9. Been training consistanly over the last few years and tuning in my diet.

I'm about to run my first cycle, not looking to take any short cuts. Looking for constructive critism(tell me when im being an idiot). Here's what i've put together.

Weeks 1 thru 12: Test Cyp 500mgs/week, split into 2 injections Monday & Thursday.
Weeks 1 thru HCG: Arimidex .5mgs EOD(?)
Weeks 15 thru 18: Nova 40/40/20/20
Weeks 15 thru 17: Clomid 150mgs/Day 1, 100mgs/Day 2-8, 50mgs/Days 9-22.
HCG: Injecting 500IUs ED starting after last Test Pin for 10 days, leaving 3-4 days for the HCG to clear my system before starting PCT.

I have two questions, aside from how does this first cycle look? Should I start my AI the day of my first inject all the way until I begin PCT? And will my HCG be sufficient?


----------



## Jin

TylerM1992 said:


> I seriously hate to hijack this thread but my question is in line with the topic and I would love to pick BiologicalChemist's brain for a moment. I know vets hate when new guys come in acting like they know their shit, so I'm going to both avoid that and coming off like that.
> 
> Im 26 years old, 208lbs at 5'9. Been training consistanly over the last few years and tuning in my diet.
> 
> I'm about to run my first cycle, not looking to take any short cuts. Looking for constructive critism(tell me when im being an idiot). Here's what i've put together.
> 
> Weeks 1 thru 12: Test Cyp 500mgs/week, split into 2 injections Monday & Thursday.
> Weeks 1 thru HCG: Arimidex .5mgs EOD(?)
> Weeks 15 thru 18: Nova 40/40/20/20
> Weeks 15 thru 17: Clomid 150mgs/Day 1, 100mgs/Day 2-8, 50mgs/Days 9-22.
> HCG: Injecting 500IUs ED starting after last Test Pin for 10 days, leaving 3-4 days for the HCG to clear my system before starting PCT.
> 
> I have two questions, aside from how does this first cycle look? Should I start my AI the day of my first inject all the way until I begin PCT? And will my HCG be sufficient?



Welcome. Start your own thread and include a bit more info on your lifting background.


----------



## jrsgym

Yes, starting your own thread will get more views and responses. 
Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Gibsonator

TylerM1992 said:


> I seriously hate to hijack this thread but my question is in line with the topic and I would love to pick BiologicalChemist's brain for a moment. I know vets hate when new guys come in acting like they know their shit, so I'm going to both avoid that and coming off like that.
> 
> Im 26 years old, 208lbs at 5'9. Been training consistanly over the last few years and tuning in my diet.
> 
> I'm about to run my first cycle, not looking to take any short cuts. Looking for constructive critism(tell me when im being an idiot). Here's what i've put together.
> 
> Weeks 1 thru 12: Test Cyp 500mgs/week, split into 2 injections Monday & Thursday.
> Weeks 1 thru HCG: Arimidex .5mgs EOD(?)
> Weeks 15 thru 18: Nova 40/40/20/20
> Weeks 15 thru 17: Clomid 150mgs/Day 1, 100mgs/Day 2-8, 50mgs/Days 9-22.
> HCG: Injecting 500IUs ED starting after last Test Pin for 10 days, leaving 3-4 days for the HCG to clear my system before starting PCT.
> 
> I have two questions, aside from how does this first cycle look? Should I start my AI the day of my first inject all the way until I begin PCT? And will my HCG be sufficient?



ur a bit too young to be fukkin with aas, that being said...
armidex .25 eod should be good but you need to get bloodwork to know for sure. pct sounds like overkill, check the beginner cycle stickies dude. start ur own thread. post up and respect the bruthas here. welcome


----------

